# Post Metaphors For Your Mood



## Kyrielle (Mar 12, 2012)

A buzz did shake the world,
Vibrations felt through the soil
Into the soles of my feet.
Lightly I tread
Across the fragmented dreams
Of my future.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

This is more of a simile...


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it a trap, a way out of the darkness of my soul or nothing more than an illusion?

Is it safe? What if I fall from the ladder? What if it's worse up there?

If I don't try leaving this place, will I go crazy?

Wait. Am I already crazy?

FUCK.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

A fetus having its midlife crisis.


----------

